
Kentucky Mule – limits of Scala typechecking speed - virtualwhys
https://medium.com/@gkossakowski/kentucky-mule-limits-of-scala-typechecking-speed-6a44bd520a2f#.gf3vpcbh6
======
AheadOfTime295
The approach looks promising, but handling all of Dotty can be challenging.

Latest from Dotty: implicit function types

[https://github.com/lampepfl/dotty/pull/1775](https://github.com/lampepfl/dotty/pull/1775)

[http://www.scala-lang.org/blog/2016/12/07/implicit-
function-...](http://www.scala-lang.org/blog/2016/12/07/implicit-function-
types.html)

